# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Mam bardzo silną alergię,chyba od pyłków wełny mineralnej?

## Tomasz1973

Witam.
Około trzech tygodni przeżywam koszmar w postaci alergii,czyli wysypki,wypryski i swędzenia.Dlatego postaram się wszystko opisać szczegółowo.Mam nadzieję,że ktoś mi da jakąś pomocną wskazówkę.
Cztery tygodnie temu rozbierałem stary sufit w biurze,demontowałem kasetony pod którymi była też wełna mineralna.Nie wiem dlaczego byłem tak "durny",że pracowałem bez maski,bo raz przez moje gapiostwo,kaseton na którym znajdował się kurz i zapewne pył z wełny mineralnej prawie spadł mi na twarz,ale kurz już nie prawie,wciągnąłem buzią.Trochę zakasłałem i przerwałem swoją pracę.Następnie szybko się wykąpałem i wtedy zauważyłem w lustrze,że moja twarz i dekolt,są rozpalone.Wtedy jeszcze się  tym nie przejmowałem.Następnego dnia zaczęło się swędzenie głowy i jakieś pojedyncze wypryski na ciele.Drugi,trzeci i czwarty dzień,to już miejscowe (jeszcze nie duże) wysypki na różnych częściach ciała,ale jeszcze nie było tak żle.Piątego dnia wyciskałem sporo soku pomarańczowego,ręcznie.Dodam jeszcze,bo nie wiem czy,to ważne,ale skaleczyłem się podczas krojenia tych pomarańczy.Tu muszę dodać,że latem nie jadam cytrusów,bo mam na nie alergię.W szóstym dniu zaczęły się większe wysypki szczególnie na rękach i na podbrzuszu,ale tak jak wcześniejsze zanikały,jednak na głowie nic nie znikało,a tył głowy miałem cały w swędzących zgrubieniach.Siódmego dnia poszedłem do  alergolog a,który przepisał mi tabletki Clatra,krople na głowę Elocom i jakiś spray na sterydach na kończyny.
Po spryskaniu rąk z wysypki zrobiły się czerwone zgrubiałe plamy,które po kilkunastu godzinach ustąpiły.Następne kilka nocy spędziłem (nieświadomie) w pomieszczeniu gdzie była izolacja z wełny mineralnej lecz nie była dobrze "zamknięta" i na pewno pyłki unosiły się w powietrzu.W międzyczasie wysypki i plamy pojawiały się już na całym ciele,a najbardziej bolesne miejsce,to był odbyt.Po opuszczeniu tego pomieszczena i powrocie do domu,udałem się do dermatologa,ponieważ zacząłem myśleć o różnych dziwnych rzeczach.Po opowiedzeniu tego co napisałem wyżej,padło stwierdzenie,które aktualnie nabiera sensu "alergia krzyżowa".Dopiero teraz,ponieważ przez badania krwi,kału i moczu można wykluczyć schorzenia i pasożyty,o które się bałem.Zacząłem stosować maści "sterydowe"Advantan do odbytu i podbrzusza oraz Betnovate do reszty ciała i krem łagodzący do ciała Elo-baza.Dodatkowo na noc tabletki Fexofast,a i jeszcze na ciało pianka PoxClin.Zrobiłem sobie także test na wełnę mineralną,ale wynik dopiero za tydzień.Po tych maściach wysypki ustąpiły wszędzie,ale zaczeło wyskakiwać na twarzy.Przedwczoraj było już lepiej,wczoraj gorzej,ale dzisiaj to już tragedia.Muszę dodać,że używam tylko Clatry każdego ranka i do twarzy PoxClin.Maści odstawiłem,bo jedyne co w badaniach wyszło złego,to niższy poziom Monocytów,spowodowany sterydami.Moje podejrzenia,są takie,że te pyłki przywiozłem do domu w torbie na kurtce i samochodzie.Samochód dałem do mycia tapicerki,ubrania uprałem,ale dzisiaj używałem po raz pierwszy od powrotu laptopa,który towarzyszył mi w tamtym nieszczęsnym pomieszczeniu,więc moje podejrzenie według mnie jest trafne?Moja "diagnoza" jest taka:-wciągnąłem chmurę szkodliwego pyłu,następnie przespałem się w pomieszczeniu pełnym pyłków wełny,następnie wyciskałem długo sok pomarańczowy ze skaleczoną dłonią,a następnie jeszcze kilka nocy w pomieszczeniu z pyłkami wełny.Wspomniałem po raz drugi o tej rozciętej dłoni,ponieważ wyczytałem,że takie objawy,które ja posiadam/posiadałem towarzyszą kiedy alergen dostanie się do obiegu krwi.
Przepraszam za takie rozciągnięcie tematu,ale naprawdę jestem zdesperowany.Pisząc,to co chwilę dotykam swojej twarzy i staram się delikatnie ją "kiziać",bo bardzo swędzi.Przede mną prawdopodobnie koszmarna noc,mam chęć kupić sobie mocny trunek i się wyspać,ale nie wiem czy mogę.Proszę o pomoc.Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## nnn123

Wapno "Alercal" - z mojego doświadczenia dużo lepsze niż zwykłe wapno.




> Po spryskaniu rąk z wysypki zrobiły się czerwone zgrubiałe plamy


Sterydy działają immunosupresyjnie (osłabiają odporność) i zwykle do tego się ich używa. Nasilenie zmian lub pojawienie się nowych w takiej sytuacji może świadczyć o infekcji.

----------


## Tomasz1973

> Wapno "Alercal" - z mojego doświadczenia dużo lepsze niż zwykłe wapno.
> 
> 
> 
> Sterydy działają immunosupresyjnie (osłabiają odporność) i zwykle do tego się ich używa. Nasilenie zmian lub pojawienie się nowych w takiej sytuacji może świadczyć o infekcji.


Dziękuję za radę,ale właśnie przeczytałem,że maści Betnovate i Advantan,które stosowałem i od wczoraj wróciłem do nich,nie osłabiają układu odpornościowego.Być może przyczyną tego nawrotu infekcji było przerwanie stosowania tych maści,ponieważ lekarz zalecił 7 dni kuracji,a ja przerwałem po trzech,bo zaczęło dziać się lepiej.Dzisiaj kupiłem jeszcze,to co mi poradziłeś,czyli Alercal.Sam się dziwię czemu nie zacząłem kuracji od wapna.Tak czy tak,to potrzebuję opini na temat tego o czym pisałem wcześniej.Czy w momencie kiedy miałem skaleczoną dłoń alergen pomarańczy mógł dostać się krwobiegu,bo to by mi wiele wyjaśniło.Proszę o opinie.Pozdrawiam Tomasz.

----------


## Tomasz1973

Dodam jeszcze,że badania krwi,moczu i kału wyszły bardzo dobrze,a Monocyty,o których myslałem,są na przyzwoitym poziomie,czyli 2%.Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Płyty/maty z wełny mineralnej składają się z bardzo drobnych włókien bazaltowych sklejonych żywicą fenolowo-formaldehydową i spryskanych olejem cylindrowym. Czyli pojedyncze włókno działa na skórę i śluzówki jak żądło. Trzeba dodać, że zarówno formaldehyd jak i olej cylindrowy są substancjami rakotwórczymi. Taka to jest ekologiczna i naturalna wełna mineralna.

----------


## rysiek301

Tak, naturalna ...... Potem nie ma się co dziwić, że występują takie reakcje.

----------

